# VapeCon 2018 - Schedule



## Silver

Hi all

We are excited to share with you the VapeCon 2018 schedule...

*VapeCon 2018 SCHEDULE
25 + 26 August 2018 - Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria
- brought to you by ECIGSSA*

_________________________________________________________

*SATURDAY 25 AUGUST 2018*

08h40 - *Group cloud blowing in the queue to celebrate all that is vaping in South Africa*

09h00 - *Doors open to VapeCon 2018!*

11h00 - *VGOD Vape Trick Demonstration*

11h30 - *VPA Talk on regulation - Zodwa Velleman (CEO/Chairperson of VPA SA)*

12h00 - *Cloud Chasing Competition *

16h00 - *Prize Giving (Cloud Chasing)*

18h00 - *Event Closes*


*SUNDAY 26 AUGUST 2018*

09h00 - *Doors open *

11h00 - *VGOD Vape Trick Demonstration*

12h00 - *Vape Trick Competition *

14h00 - *Prize Giving (Vape Trick, DIY E-Liquid, Local Vendor Juice Shootout)*

16h00 - *Event Closes*

_________________________________________________________

** DIY E-liquid competition and Local Vendor Juice shootout competition will be taking place for the duration of both days at the VapeCon / ECIGSSA Stand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Lakker can't wait....eh maybe the vendors can post up if they will be running specials at specific times?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Lakker can't wait....eh maybe the vendors can post up if they will be running specials at specific times?



Thanks @Daniel 

You will see in the Exhibitor Headline Special thread that those with limited quantity headline specials are running them from 11am. We asked them for this to prevent the frenzy and chaos before the doors open. 

But have a look at the headline specials thread - and remember that those are just the headline specials that we as VapeCon have announced on their behalf. Most of the exhibitors have several other specials they are announcing themselves in their respective subforums or their other social media channels

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Vapecon is going to be Epic!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

And don't forget all day on both days... Listening to the soothing tones of @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

@Silver What about the DIY comp?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Hooked said:


> @Silver What about the DIY comp?


That runs all day on both days @Hooked .

We set up a device for each juice and people can come taste them at the ECIGSSA stand. They then vote for their favourite, and we announce the winner on Sunday at the 14h00 prize giving.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver What about the DIY comp?



Thanks @Hooked 

Have amended the Schedule above by adding a comment below that the DIY E-Liquid Competition and Local Vendor Juice Shootout will be taking place during both days at the VapeCon / ECIGSSA stand.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

